# Myspace Marketing Tips:



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

If anyone's interested, I could assist you in Myspace Marketing. Help you get 100's of friends a day in the field that YOU are trying to appeal to. Again, if I see an interest in it, I will make a tutorial for you guys.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow!

I'd be very interested. 

I've been off myspace for about a year and would like to get back on. I was up to 800 friends by doing a lot requesting but I ended up breaking some myspace rule and had my acount closed out by myspace.

It's scary how fast it can be taken away. I knew there were easier ways to work myspace but I never learned how. 

So yes, I'm very much interested in myspace marketing!


----------



## mikelawry (Feb 25, 2008)

Im interested also . . .but we're not talkin bout gaining 100's of under age chickens that are useless to promote to are we? 

Spam is nasty Im more of a quality over quantity type of person you know.


----------



## taboofletcher (Apr 21, 2008)

Im As Curious As The Next Guy, Ive Thought About Useing Myspace But Couldnt Figure Out How...lets Hear It Boss


----------



## ttalent (Feb 21, 2007)

yes we'd love a tutorial!


----------



## wgwear (Sep 11, 2007)

I would be interested as well and since we are all somehow t shirt related I am guessing are target market is similar. I would love to know how to target specific ages to get to the high school and college crowd. Do you know how to do this on myspace?

Wizeguyztees


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

wgwear said:


> I would be interested as well and since we are all somehow t shirt related I am guessing are target market is similar. I would love to know how to target specific ages to get to the high school and college crowd. Do you know how to do this on myspace?
> 
> Wizeguyztees


Yes, it's VERY simple. I will explain it ALL in the tutorial. 

Well, since I have an audience, expect to see a tutorial tonight.


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

mikelawry said:


> Im interested also . . .but we're not talkin bout gaining 100's of under age chickens that are useless to promote to are we?
> 
> Spam is nasty Im more of a quality over quantity type of person you know.


If you're into that type, you can make it happen  

But it all depends what your target audience is, some people with 100k+ friends are willing to help out people and post some bulletins with all of your info in them. Some are not, it's hit or miss.


----------



## youthedesigner (Apr 24, 2008)

The key is to make friends with people who run myspace trains and or pay them to get you a featured spot in the train so everyone has to add you. You can make an insane amount of friends real fast.


----------



## mikelawry (Feb 25, 2008)

youthedesigner said:


> The key is to make friends with people who run myspace trains and or pay them to get you a featured spot in the train so everyone has to add you. You can make an insane amount of friends real fast.


This does get you exposure but remember by opening yourself to so many your likely to get a few unwanteds', but I guess you have to take the good with the bad.

also, you can gooogle "get 100 friends on myspace" ML


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Myspace trains worked about 3 years ago. They are about dead know. When braap is talking about hitting up a target market myspace he means TARGET market. Myspace is one of the easiest places to milk a target market out of simply because they have all of their interest listed.

Braaap, if you need any help I would be willing to help you out on the tutorial. I may have some ideas that you dont use and visa versa. Let me know. 

Either way I look forward to seeing what you have. I have been advertizing on myspace for years and had accounts with 100,000+ so again, thanks for offering and if u need anything pm me.

-MzM


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Braap:*


> If anyone's interested, I could assist you in Myspace Marketing. Help you get 100's of friends a day in the field that YOU are trying to appeal to. Again, if I see an interest in it, I will make a tutorial for you guys.


HOLY COW!!!! Our saviour is here! Our Braap of Lourdes pray for us all!

OK, we all want you to post your tutorials here cos' people like me are totally clueless where to start. Also, do you happen to know anything about marketing on FaceBook? I think FaceBook is way more lucrative and has more potential than MySpace, since the latter seems kinda outdated now. 

Also, if you provide some sort of marketing assistance services on FaceBook, MySpace or other social networking sites, let me know! You can PM me and we can discuss the rates etc.

See ye',
Xeon


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I look forward to seeing what you two, Braaap and _MentinkiZM, come up with. I could really use that. Please do that, even if you both have to write one. I love to read and that will be good for us all. So you two do what'cha do._


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

The thing about facebook marketing is you cant just search for your target maket and start adding. They ban you if you add more then like 20 people a day. So the proccess is SLOW. THe best way to market on facebook honestly is to have some sort of contest on your website. For example "Whoever send the most people to our facebook wins BLAH". Then give them a unique URL. Somthing I can setup if you need.

Facebook is just touchy because they have a lot of anti spam stuff in effect. Hence why its is an overall "better" market.

-MzM


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

Alright guys, for some reason my print screen button is stuck and I can't take any screen shots, play by play, so bare with me and send me a PM if you need any help.

1. You're going to need to download *Friend Blaster Pro. *You have a couple options with this; you can download the trial (limits you to 50 friends a day) or buy it for $50 and have no limits *OR *can use a torrent and download the unlimited features version WITH a keygen.

2. Once you have it downloaded; you will open the program, it will come up to some sort of log in phase. You simply enter your Myspace e-mail and password.

3. Click on the agree box and it will save your information. Then you're going to click continue which leads you to your Myspace homepage and about 1/3 of the screen will be the FriendBlasterPro program.

4. To make it easier for you; check *Gather ID's from current page only.*

5. Say your company has to do with the Beatles or is influenced by them; go to *Music, *search "The Beatles". 

6. Go to a page where there's plenty of friends. Go to their friend list and simply click *START* on the FriendBlasterPro program. Usually there is 50 friends on each page of the list, so, the program will gather about 50 profile ID's. 

7. At the top of the program, right under the FriendBlasterPro logo click *Friend Requester.* If you'd like to send a short note to each person or make it show your full name, simply do that here. 

8. Click *SEND.* It will AUTOMATICALLY send a friend request to EACH person on the list. Yes, it does get a little boring waiting for them and YES, _sometimes_ there will be a Captcha Code for you enter.

9. Now, you can either stop here, maybe post a couple bulletins to your new "friends" OR you can use the program to AUTOMATICALLY send bulletins however much times you want in a day. All you have to is; Click *Timed Bulletins* at the top of the program. Enter all of the information as in Auto Post, Once every, Subject and Message. 

If you chose the free download you will be limited to *50 *requests a day, but still, if you do it every day you could have 350 more friends by the end of the week that ARE interested in YOUR product.


If there's anything else I could help you out with; please let me know. I hope I helped some people with this and shoot me a PM with any problems.


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh yea guys, one more thing I forgot. 

If you're company has nothing to do with music, there is *Groups* on myspace that deal with basically everything else. You can also gather your friends from those groups.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Give me about 2 hours and I will have a PDF with screenshots & braap's steps along with some other ways to advertise on myspace with and without friendblaster.


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

MentinkiZM said:


> Give me about 2 hours and I will have a PDF with screenshots & braap's steps along with some other ways to advertise on myspace with and without friendblaster.


Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Tutorial Done. Feel free to DL the PDF below. It has all braaap's steps (i edited a few) along with screenshots and such.

I will be posting a new PDF later tonight about advertizing without a program. Little tips and tricks on how to get your name out without a program.

Hope you enjoy.

-MzM


----------



## Wringer Tee (Mar 5, 2008)

This is great, great stuff, thanks to you both.


----------



## mikelawry (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## kpargoiip4 (Dec 14, 2007)

ID BE CAREFULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL...

Ok ill change this but still want to play devils advocate in good spirits just to warn our friends here of the risks with myspace bots too. I use blaster too, just gota be careful

If myspace detects the pattern of the automatic friend requests you get deleted, ouch. Of course this is with the registered version where unlimited requests are possible. And of course you can slide by keeping your numbers low.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Heh.. 2 things.

Myspace itself only lets you request 350 friends a day. So its not like your going to request a thousand in one day. If you read the tutorial you will see somtimes a capche code will pop up where you have to type in random letters and numbers, you still have to do this even if you use the prog. 

The program itself just mades it easier, you still have to do everything you would by doing it manualy. The program basicly just gathers the ID's and add's the friends, but you can still only send 350 a day and still have to type in the security codes. Just makes it a bit eaiser. Ur not "hacksin" myspace or anything along those lines.

And My account got deleted because if you read the post on the music topic that was posted, they deleted my account because I didnt actualy "own" the music that was on the page. It was owned by banks we sponsored and although we had their permission, it was not OURS.

After that I have had no problems.

-MzM


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

MentinkiZM said:


> Tutorial Done. Feel free to DL the PDF below. It has all braaap's steps (i edited a few) along with screenshots and such.
> 
> I will be posting a new PDF later tonight about advertizing without a program. Little tips and tricks on how to get your name out without a program.
> 
> ...


 

I couldn't of done it better, bow down to you my friend.


----------



## kpargoiip4 (Dec 14, 2007)

uhh thats no good sorry to hear that.. I think they should consult before deleting, kinda sucks because if you had the ideal "backslash" name already registered and they delete your account you wouldnt be able to get that same name.


----------



## loftgolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you both for all the info! Great work!


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I spent a ton of time on my page only to have it deleted unexpectedly FOR NO REASON AT ALL. They never did tell me what happened to it and to this day when I try to use the name again it wont let me. I hate Myspace!

I went back in, still cannot use my email address (that was deleted) to make an account, but I used a different main name with my @stuffnthingz.com and it let me create an account this time. Then of course someone had taken my cool URL: Stuffnthingz, so this time I made it stuff_n_thingz. Now lets see if they delete me again if so I am done with them for good. With all the porn and crap going on there I cannot believe my site violated any rule!


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

One thing you must keep in mind, myspace cators to "big business". If nike decides they want the myspace name "Awesome" they will delete "www .myspace. com / awesome" no matter who owns it to accomadate big business. Thats just myspace I have learned.


----------



## kpargoiip4 (Dec 14, 2007)

stuffnthingz said:


> I spent a ton of time on my page only to have it deleted unexpectedly FOR NO REASON AT ALL. They never did tell me what happened to it and to this day when I try to use the name again it wont let me. I hate Myspace!
> 
> I went back in, still cannot use my email address (that was deleted) to make an account, but I used a different main name with my @stuffnthingz.com and it let me create an account this time. Then of course someone had taken my cool URL: Stuffnthingz, so this time I made it stuff_n_thingz. Now lets see if they delete me again if so I am done with them for good. With all the porn and crap going on there I cannot believe my site violated any rule!


Yea although I have yet to have this happen to me, I resent myspace just for the idea that this happens, so I feel youre pain. Im in constant fear of this - my /name is my company name so if my page ever gets deleted, the easy guesswork for newcomers of just putting /companyOr BandName to find a company or band goes right out the window forever. These days thats maybe as or more important than having the domain name match your brand name IMO.



MentinkiZM said:


> One thing you must keep in mind, myspace cators to "big business". If nike decides they want the myspace name "Awesome" they will delete "www .myspace. com / awesome" no matter who owns it to accomadate big business. Thats just myspace I have learned.


Wow didnt realize that, although Id say it has more to do with if Nike wants "/nike" from some JoeSmoe, I too believe thats Nike's right of way on that one.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Peronsaly I think they should have to go through the same channels to get it as say, some JoeSmo having www.nike.com nike would have to go through channels to get that... At least JoeSmo would have his voice heard in court.

-MzM


----------



## poetclothing (Dec 25, 2007)

this is a very interesting thread you have going hear... just wanted to say thank you!


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Just curious.......after we use the MySpace technique listed by Braaap, we will see sales starting to roll in?


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

I think that all depends on your product. I could have a million friends on my "Cheese Selling" myspace. But that doesnt mean I will sell any.  If your product is hot. Your product will sell.

-MzM


----------



## scott22 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow thanks braaap that step by step guide to getting a audience on myspace was helpful! thanks.


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

Xeon said:


> Just curious.......after we use the MySpace technique listed by Braaap, we will see sales starting to roll in?


Well, it's hard to say.

It really depends what kind of stuff you into. See, a good example would be me, because there's a very large crowd of "scene" and "hardcore" kids on Myspace. That is exactly what I'm aiming for, and it works. 

Not to say you won't see an increase in site views and sales, I'm just saying it's hit or miss with the crowd you're going after.


----------



## jh discipline (Dec 11, 2007)

ya im allways looking


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Braap:*


> Not to say you won't see an increase in site views and sales, I'm just saying it's hit or miss with the crowd you're going after.


Thanks Braap! Anything! As long as there's a guarantee in website hits etc., that's all I need.


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

Xeon said:


> *From Braap:*
> 
> Thanks Braap! Anything! As long as there's a guarantee in website hits etc., that's all I need.


 
I can guarentee you will have a massive increase in website hits as long as you have 1) A ton of friends 2) A banner or some sort on your page and 3) if you post bulletins daily promoting your site.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow, that's all I need, Braap! I hereby dub you greatest website marketer of the 21st century! With Braap, who needs AdWords?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

How do you customize your myspace page. I'm sure that will matter as well. I'm kind of new to myspace, so all info is needed.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Bunchee. Look at this tutorial.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t46498.html

That explains a little about designing your myspace and such.


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

Buechee said:


> How do you customize your myspace page. I'm sure that will matter as well. I'm kind of new to myspace, so all info is needed.


Yes, that is a very big part of it also. 

If you don't have a good looking page, who would want to stay? And if they didn't stay, they obviously didn't see your designs / t-shirts.

If you wanted to, send me a PM with kind of what you want on your page and I could write you up a code.


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

Xeon said:


> Wow, that's all I need, Braap! I hereby dub you greatest website marketer of the 21st century! With Braap, who needs AdWords?


Thanks for the support.


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

MentinkiZM said:


> Bunchee. Look at this tutorial.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t46498.html
> 
> That explains a little about designing your myspace and such.


Another, very well put Tutorial Tim. Good job.  

Did you get my PM by any chance?


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea. I have just been pretty busy. Ill shoot you a reply within the next few minutes.


----------



## VSG (Mar 29, 2008)

I am an upcoming designer who will be launching my first collection of t-shirts in a couple of months and I considered marketing through myspace. I would love to have some tips on how to go about doing it so please let me know. It would be very helpful.


----------



## DonkeyOfTheDay (Apr 30, 2008)

Wait a minute, I read that programs like Friend Blaster Pro were not allowed for MySpace and they would just delete any account they felt was using programs like that in order to "control the spam"


----------



## wan2makemoney (Mar 30, 2008)

MentinkiZm- I checked out your myspace page and I think you can solve my problem. I want to do the same thing you have wich is install a scroll box on my page that I can display my HTML code for my banner/link so others can copy and post it on their page. However when I do it (you'll have to excuse me I'm a novice) I have a scroll bar on my page with the actuall image inside it, not the (text) code to copy and paste. What am I doing wrong? Please help, I'm pulling out my hair!


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

DonkeyOfTheDay said:


> Wait a minute, I read that programs like Friend Blaster Pro were not allowed for MySpace and they would just delete any account they felt was using programs like that in order to "control the spam"


Well, since most people on here would probably use the limited version, it only allows 50 requests a day. Which, some people do this anyways. 50 requests a day doesn't really send off a red flag saying "I'm using an automated friend requester!!"

But if you were to max out the Myspace limit (which I believe it's 350 friends per day?) then you'd be sure to have your page DELETED, with NO warning.


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

wan2makemoney said:


> MentinkiZm- I checked out your myspace page and I think you can solve my problem. I want to do the same thing you have wich is install a scroll box on my page that I can display my HTML code for my banner/link so others can copy and post it on their page. However when I do it (you'll have to excuse me I'm a novice) I have a scroll bar on my page with the actuall image inside it, not the (text) code to copy and paste. What am I doing wrong? Please help, I'm pulling out my hair!


I'm awaiting an answer too, I have this problem also.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Im assuming your trying to do it using a div layer or an iframe... Both will read the actual HTML code, hence why it is actualy displaying the image not the code.

You need to use a form textarea to display your code.


PUT YOUR CODE HERE. BLAH BLAH


That will make it do your browser doesnt actualy read, and display your code, but just puts the code so its selectable.

-MzM


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

MentinkiZM said:


> Im assuming your trying to do it using a div layer or an iframe... Both will read the actual HTML code, hence why it is actualy displaying the image not the code.
> 
> You need to use a form textarea to display your code.
> 
> ...


Thank you, very much.


----------



## scott22 (Feb 20, 2008)

Does anybody know anything about DIV myspace layouts? It is a little more complex than HTML! I put on in and am having trouble putting my friend ID in the right place on the code to link it so people can add me as a friend and message me. Any help would be great thanks! Trying to get my t-shirt myspace up and running!


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

I can do it for you. Email me the code to your myspace in a .txt file and ill fix it an email it back.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is an example:


----------



## wan2makemoney (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok I got it I think, but when someone else just copies and paste that on their page it magically converts back to the image/banner/link? Doesnt just show up as a bunch of text?

Sorry~ like I said I"m a newbie


----------



## rb7811 (Mar 31, 2008)

If we are making 100-200 friend requests a day but we are not using any of the auto add programs, is there still a chance that MySpace would delete our account?


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Its not magic. Its HTML. It how pages tell the browsers what to display. 

As for the other question. 

As we said before. MySpace has been known to do what they want, when they want... There is no telling what they will do. Getting people to add YOU is the best way to market.

-MzM


----------

